# L'iPod 4G a des problèmes. Grésillements



## °U°go (20 Août 2004)

j ai dianostique mon ipod 4g et il y a bien quelque gresillement apres avoir change un morceau (que sur l oreillette gauche...) ca dure a peine deux secondes c etait pas derangent jusqu a ce que l on me le dise...   et ca s arrete en meme temps que le chargement du disque dure...

Bon alors j aimerai plus de renseignement sur ce probleme et si c vraiment ca le probleme de defaut car c vraiment mineur a mon gout...

J ai le ipod depuis deux semaine pense vous a un echange standart en magasin apple care? (car sinon je le change direct par contre si me l embarque durant 2 semain c plutot chiant)

bon un petit peu d aide s il vous plait...
merci d avance.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Tu rencontres ces symptômes?


----------



## °U°go (20 Août 2004)

oui mais ca s entend presque pas... c vraiment tres leger.
si c bien de mon probleme que l on parle il racontent beaucoup de chose pour peux...

( amoins qu il y est des degres de defaut)


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

°U°go a dit:
			
		

> J ai le ipod depuis deux semaine pense vous a un echange standart en magasin apple care? (car sinon je le change direct par contre si me l embarque durant 2 semain c plutot chiant)



toutes les demandes SAV pour ipod sont a faire la => https://depot.info.apple.com/


----------



## bernie18 (20 Août 2004)

J'en suis à mon troisième échange et toujours le même problème !!!

Alors après quand on me dit qu'il y a pas de problème en France avec l'Ipod.....

Je pense que tous les utilisateurs qui n'ont pas de problèmes avec le leur utilisent le casque fourni avec Apple, un casque très peu sensible, très mauvais et qui ne permet pas de détecter le fameux problème de grésillement.

Croyez-moi sur les trois modèles que j'ai essayé avec un casque KOSS Porta Pro, on l'entend plutôt bien et pout moi ce n'est pas un petit problème quand on aime la qualité d'écoute, surtout à ce prix là.

Si vous çà ne vous pose aucun problème tant mieux, mais de là à a dire que c'est "râler pour rien"....

Voilà voilà je n'ai rien d'autre à dire.
Je vais me le faire rembourser cet aprèm.
Et j'attend des explications à l'Apple Expo.


----------



## °U°go (20 Août 2004)

le probleme c que moi je detecter rian avant et maintenant qu on en parle je le remarque et ca me fait chier... 
mais je pense que pas mal d utilisateur n y font meme pas attention car moi deja qui fait attention a ce genre de chose ne m etais pas rendu compte...

Berny: il l echange l ipod ou il le repare du moins ils essayent ?


----------



## bernie18 (20 Août 2004)

la FNAC rembourse !!


----------



## °U°go (20 Août 2004)

bernis : vous aviez une assurance ?

Pour obtenir un remboursement comment faut il sy prendre? parce que c pas evident en general... 
je l ai achete au apple center a cote de beaubourg... y a t il moyen  de ce faire rembourser...?


----------



## bernie18 (20 Août 2004)

Désolé mais j'en ai aucune idée....

Je l'ai acheté à la Fnac et la Fnac rembourse ou échange dans les 15 jours après achat.

Pour les Apple Center, je ne sais pas s'ils ont le même engagement envers les clients ( ??? )


----------



## Euclid (21 Août 2004)

J'ai reçu mon iPod 4G 40Go hier et il a malheureusement ce problème. C'est assez gênant, surtout avec des écouteurs très sensible de type In-Ear.

J'ai alors contacté le service technique et ils vont me le changer, j'éspère que le nouveaux que je recevrait n'aura pas ce problème.


°U°go > A partir de la date d'achat tu as 7 jours pour te faire rembourser. (Des magasins comme la Fnac prolonge cette durée à 15 jours).


----------



## °U°go (21 Août 2004)

Euclid: merci...

Pour ce qui est de mon cas mon ipod 4g 20 go repart des lundi chez apple... il devrait me le changer contre un neuf d apres le mec d apple. (15jours maxi)


----------



## meh' (21 Août 2004)

ce la fait une semaine que j'ai mon iPod 4G de 40Go, je n'ai aucun probleme, je me susi force a ecoute le moindre bruit des debuts des chansons lorsque le disque dur est actif.. Je n'ai aucun gresillement et je n'utilise pas les ecouteurs de apple, mais des sony qui on somme toute une bonne qualite.... Mais je n'ai vraiment aucun gresillement alors j'espere que cela ne va pas aparaitre au 16e jour...


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

Euclid a dit:
			
		

> A partir de la date d'achat tu as 7 jours pour te faire rembourser.


Si commande AppleStore = VPC = 7 jrs date de *livraison*


----------



## °U°go (23 Août 2004)

7 jours livraisons ? tu veux dire quoi par la.. je ne comprend pas bien... que appriori je recevrai mon ipod sous 7 jours???

cia


----------



## Euclid (27 Août 2004)

J'ai reçu mon nouvel iPod (J'ai téléphoner lundi matin à Apple pour me faire remplacer celui qui avait des problèmes) et il n'as AUCUN problème. Ca fait plaisir après en avoir un défectueux entre les mains.

PS: A partir de la date de livraison, vous avez 10 jours pour téléphoner à l'AppleStore et vous faire rembourser.


----------



## Root_66 (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour

J'ai moi aussi un problème pouvant vaguement être décrit comme un "grésillement" sur mon 4G 20Go.

Pour essayer d'être un peu plus précis, je parlerais d'une distorsion, pas toujours facile à isoler, mais tout de même assez présente, qui se manifeste uniquement sur les sons mixés sur les côtés (gauche ou droit).

Cela n'est vraiment pas facile à mettre en évidence, mais cela gâche certains passages. Le phénomène est peut-être un tout petit peu moins sensible en désactivant l'équaliseur, mais je n'en suis pas certain.

Tous les morceaux que j'ai sur mon iPod on été numérisés en utilisant le format propriétaire d'Apple, et la qualité immédiatement au-dessous de la qualité maximale.

Est-ce que ça correspond aussi à vos symptômes ?

Je voudrais particulièrement savoir, concernant ceux qui ont bénéficié d'un échange, si le phénomène contine à se produire ensuite, où s'il s'agit d'un problème liée au logiciel de numérisation (auquel cas un changement d'iPod n'améliorera rien)

Merci d'avance pour vos infos

Olivier


----------



## Euclid (3 Septembre 2004)

Mon deuxième iPod était parfait. Si tu l'as acheter sur l'AppleStore, téléphone dans les 10 jours suivant la livraison, ils t'en enverront un neuf immédiatement (faut compter 48-72h).

Essaye d'utliser des morceaux encodés en MP3 et Lossless pour voir si c'est l'encodage ou l'iPod.


----------



## Jnilou (3 Septembre 2004)

J'ai l'intention d'acheter un 4G 20Go et ce problème de grésillement que vous indiquez m'inquiète !!! J'ai vu un article sur le même type de problème sur le site iPodLounge. Dois-je penser que le 4G n'est pas un bon produit et qu'il y a énormément de problème ? Vu le prix j'aimerais être sur d'avoir un produit le plus proche de la perfection que possible sans passer par des démarches d'échange.


----------



## Euclid (4 Septembre 2004)

Bon c'est vrai qu'avec le nombre de sujets concernant ce problème on pourrait se dire que le 4G a beaucoup de problèmes. Mais il faut se rendre compte que seul les personnes concernées par le problème postent. Je connaît beaucoup de personnes qui ont un 4G mais aucun problème même si mon premier 4G était défectueux. A mon avis les séries défectueuses sont très peu nombreuses.

Quand tu achetera ton iPod, veille juste à l'acheter dans un endroit ou tu pourra l'échanger facilement au cas ou. (AppleStore, Fnac, ....). Si le problème apparaît c'est pas grave, on te l'échangera sans problème contre un neuf  (tant que tu signale le problème dans les 7 jours).


----------



## °U°go (9 Septembre 2004)

mon premier etait defectueux, je l ai renvoyer et il m en n on renvoyer un autre au tres neuf aussi defectueux dc il rapart demain je pense... ( 8 jours a chaque fois ca mme pompe...)
enfin que faire...


----------



## turnover (9 Septembre 2004)

Dans ma famille on en a 7 et à part moi, ce sont tous des musiciens. Une bonne écoute est pour eux nécessaire. Ils n'ont pas eu de problèmes jusqu'ici.
 Croisons les doigts


----------



## Root_66 (10 Septembre 2004)

Hélas, j'ai revérifié hier, j'ai bien un problème de son sur le mien (distorsion assez nette, surtout perceptible sur les sons mixés sur les côtés).

L'encodage n'est pas en cause, car j'ai numérisé les morceaux avec le format AAC presque en qualité maximale (la qualité juste en dessous), et parce qu'en outre cette distorsion n'est pas perceptible lorsque j'écoute les morceaux sur mon PC (que ce soit sur enceintes ou sur casque).

Le casque n'est pas non plus en case, car j'en ai essayé 3 différents sur mon iPod.

Quand à mes oreilles, elles sont plutôt bonnes (je suis moi aussi musicien) et un ami à qui j'ai fait essayer mon iPod à lui aussi remarqué le problème.

Bref...ça me m'ennuie beaucoup, mais avec un tel protocole de test, il n'y plus de doute, c'est bien mon iPod qui merde et que je vais devoir changer.

J'imagine qu'ils vont me l'échanger, mais que je vais pouvoir m'assoir sur le gravage que j'avais fait réaliser.

Je crois que c'est le appareil électronique que j'achetais par correspondance (boutique Apple en ligne), et ce sera probablement le dernier.

Olivier


----------



## °U°go (10 Septembre 2004)

bon je ne suis pas seul... il faut compter 10 jours maxi mais oui il te l echange bien dc pr le gravage il faut que tu pousse un bout coup de gueule...
moi il m en on renvoye un a defaut qui est reparti ce matin le prochain je demande la remboursement je pense... bien que ca me fasse tres chier... (quoique si la Playstation 3 portable sort bientot et 349 euros comme annonce a peut etre pas mal... non je kiff ipod) 

cia cia

ca reste du materiels...


----------

